# First-Time Line Cook



## drivethruwreck (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm currently a culinary student at The Texas Culinary Academy and just got hired to be a line cook. School has been going very well but I do not have any restaurant experience. 

I'm a fast learner and a hard-worker...

Do you all have any advice for a first-time line cook?


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

Never be late.
Try to never call in sick.
Never beg off a shift.
If asked to work extra hours, do it.
Don't experiment. Produce the plate exactly as directed.
Be meticulously prepared, from your mindset, to your mise en place.
Keep your station clean and organized.
Don't cause the Chef, sous, or lead cook problems. 
Don't drag the rest of the crew down with a negative attitude or commetary.
Never, ever, try to debate or argue with anyone during the shift, save it for AFTER.

Work for your reputation. That guy on the station next to you? He may be hiring in a few years. The sous? he may bail out for his own chef's gig, and be willing to peel you off for more money etc. The chef likes you? He's going to take you with him when he makes a move. You are going to find that the world of chefs and cooks, especially if you stay in one locality, is a small one.


----------



## warchef (Apr 9, 2006)

****.. dont think anyone could have said it better.. oh wait.. one thing.. 


loyalty.. learn the true nuances of it.. if some one is taking the time to train you, and teach you what you wont learn in school be prepared to follow them to the gates of ****.. dont bail at the promise of .25 an hour more if they guy you are with treats you fair.. 

i been around the block a time or two.. and this one id say is as important as not chopping your finger off cause you were to busy watching that waitress walk by while you were slicing onions..


----------



## drivethruwreck (Apr 28, 2006)

haha, thanks I promise to keep that in mind.

Time to get my *** kicked...I feel like I'm going to boot camp..


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Can't say it better than already said. Just to add a few things.

You are going to get your a** kicked, be prepared for it mentally. It is going to happen.

Put your head down and learn whatever the chef has to offered to you. NEVER, NEVER, EVER tell a chef that he is doing it the wrong way, or that you learned the right way in school. That is the quickest way out the door.

Don't expect the cooks to make it easy on you either. You are the FNG. You are an unknown. These cooks will probably test you. Yes, there will be some hazing, but these guys will want to know that you can handle the pressure. If the crew doesn't like you they will send you packing. It's rough, but these same guys, who will beat you down, will be some of your biggest allies when you prove yourself to them.

It's not all about experience. A lot of it is drive, determination and the willingness to learn. Show your chef and crew that you are willing to learn and be part of their team.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

One thing, Drivethru, it's a learning experience. It's the real world. Every place has it's own way of doing things.

Rivit was spot on with his comments. My comment is to enjoy it the best you can.

Ciao,


----------



## magnolia_chef (May 12, 2006)

Know that the waitstaff are evil, try to aviod interaction with them, remain professional and culinary minded & don't talk to them too much other than necessary comunication about the food.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You're joking, right?

Effective communication b/t FoH and BoH is essential to a well run restaurant and kitchen.


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree with you. It's better to avoid troubles.


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

I can't expound to much on what Rivitman said except that organization is a key to running any station. If you are the salad b***h and watching the broil guy get his a** handed to him one and thinking you could never deal with that, then you'll always be a salad b***h. Learn as much as you can from the seasoned cooks. School will give you the clinical reason "why" or "why not". Seasoned cooks will take you where no classroom ever will. Your chef is your boss. Don't ever, ever, ever, try to debate with him or her in front of others. If you feel you have need to debate, do so in private and respectfully. we all drink, smoke and cuss, but we are professionals and there is a protocall to follow. Respect for you superiors is the best way to look at it. I work at a place where the owner's name hangs over the door. He prefers to cook behind the line. We do 200 covers fo a Monday dinner and he has me or the other lead cook expedite. There is much tension and sometimes anger flare ups, but in the end there are no "I'm sorry for this". It's just learn or leave. Also, learn Spanish really well. Most of your fellow employees likely speak it as a first language and can already cook you under the table. Make friends with these cats. They will watch your back if you are cool to them, but don't be a ***** either. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## magnolia_chef (May 12, 2006)

No, i am not jokeing, my most recient bout of insanity was when i told a new bus boy that eating cholocate cake or anything that was not on the employee meal list was not allowed with out paying for it, that it was part of my job to maintain food coasts & that we had a meal list of free meals, and that anything else he would have to pay for, ok this was not unreasonable or outside of my position. The waitstaff decided to gang up on me, they were total *******, they wrote nasty grafitti, one waitress had my yahoo id, she printed out my profile & they all wrote insults all over it, & hung it up at my station so i would find it in the morning. As a result of all this i decided to give long term notice of employment termination, till i could find another position. At about the same time, the exc. chef also became disenchanted & said the resturant was a hopeless situation, after the two of us had our "give a damm" broke & i had turned most of my duties over to a much less experienced line cook & the resturant became very unsanitary & the food quality became unsatisfactory & the customers began to kick up a fuss, guess who came sobbing to me one morning about how there were several waitresses who had been there for years & cared about the resturant & made their liveing there, bla bla bla.........That very same waitress who was the one who printed out my yahoo profile & provoked the harassment.

I have found a much better position, i am leaving the resturant aspect of the culinary world, the position has benifits, no waitresses, has benifits, almost 3 times the money. So, no, i am not jokeing, and this was only the latest chapter in many years of the waitress bulls***t factor of the industry.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have to agree with you. While dealing with folks that are maybe less professional than yourself, it is absolutley imperative! Yes, they can be undignified. Yes, they can be bullheaded. Yes, they can be amature. But, so too, can the same be said about the folks preparing the food. I think the better of a communicator tht you are, the more successful you will be. If there is ever any hope of moving into management and beyond, you cannot summarily avoid an entire aspect of an operation. The "Us vs. Them" mentality really does leave a good taste.

On a side note... using profanity throughout dialog (either written or spoken) speaks volumes about being unprofessional.


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Jim, I picked up on your comment about using profanity because I thought it was odd. This web site does not allow profanity to be used. However, you bring up a prevocative issue...should we or should we not not use profanity in the work place? I'll anty up here first...Who does not use ******* profanity in the kitchen? Just Jim? Jim, my friend, forgive my being so blunt, but are you ******* serious??? Do you even actually cook professionally? Are some sort of languistic puritan? Liighten the **** up or get the **** out of the buisness. Smooke a fatty tonight and drink sme vodka and then reflect before you respond and try not to be a *****.

<This message has been edited to remove profanity>


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

First of all, this site is a site for all people. It is maintained with a value that does not need profanity to get a point across. 

Second, if you are on top of your game, you don't get stressed to the point of swearing. You handle ALL situations with calm, poise and balance.

Third, you seem like a rather high strung person to be preaching "smoke a fatty, and drink some vodka"...and how long have you been in the bussiness? Long enough to tell someone else to get out of the bussiness? If you were in the bussiness that long, why does your profile say you are a line cook...perhaps lay off the "fatties" and Vodka, and gain a level of profesionalism where profanity is not needed to get a point across, and you can rise to a leadership possition.

__________________________________________________ ___________


DRIVETHRU...everything you need to know was in the first post. 

Keep a level head. Learn from those around you. LISTEN. LEARN. and remember to keep a sense of urgency. School does NOT teach a barking ticket machine. Clean as you go. Learn to multi task efficiently. LEARN ALL TASKS IN THE OPERATION, a knowledgable crew member is a VALUABLE crew member. NOTHING IS OUTSIDE OF A JOB DESCRIPTION...don't be "to good" to do something. And remember, when in the weeds, like all good meals, it to shall pass" Just knock it out. Complaining only will make people loose respect, and will not accomplish anything.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

... that says it all. Thanks!


----------



## dan s. lamerde (Apr 19, 2006)

It's not always about being stressed. In the kitchen I work at I'll hit the floor saying something like "Alright B****es, it's time to rock, get your s*** together and lets get this mother f***** going". I rarely get stressed out at work, but the kitchen is like a family and you don't have to be on your best behaviour with the crew. We insult each other and have verbal fights over who the best cook is and who's food is s***. The Truth is all the cooks we have now are great (chef has finaly fired the potheads). We get the job done, my skin is thick enough to take the insults i know it's just to make others laugh, and if you have fun at work the day goes by a whole lot faster.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

I hear you, I am not above razzing my guys, and giving "Motivational Speeches":smoking: . But as a rule, we tend to not drop "f"bombs every chance we get. But yea, I get ya

My statement was more geared to the post prior to me. someone dogging some one for NOT cussing in the shop.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Your going in there to cook right! Cook, do your job the best you can and let the other stuff roll off your back. Its your career path so your in charge of how far it will or will not go. ATTITUDE, ATTITUDE have a good one and you will do fine. 

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Dan, that's exactly what i was getting at!!! And I got bombed out out for my take on kitchen life by two ******** that are so thin skinned, that when somebody cusses, they don't know weather to **** or go sail! My advice...SAIL!!!! Working as a professional cook or chef is not for the limp wristed, dig? That's where the saying comes from..."If you can't stand the heat..." If you can't stand the heat, go be a sales person at Radio Shack, or else, just **** off.

<This post edited to remove profanity>


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Travis, I hope you enjoy your job as a lead line cook. I don't see you advancing past it.


----------



## dan s. lamerde (Apr 19, 2006)

I just re-read the post and I agree, i wouldn't look down on anybody for not cussing. My take on kitchen life may not be as politically correct as others but I believe you should demonstrate your professionalism in your food and work ethic. show up on time, work your butt off and make great food and you will have my respect i expect the same in return.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

First time line cook eh? Main things are to stay organised, stay clean, and stay calm. It's easier to work quickly and efficient when you're calm and your station is in one piece. 

And despite what some people say, the FoH are NOT the enemy (especially the bartenders and sommeliers). I can't understand the constant BoH/FoH feuding because I always got along with the FoH at all my jobs - the kitchen and serving staff would always party and drink together, we'd sit and have wine with the sommelier, servers would get staff meal (if we had time to cook it), etc... Sure, we get frustrated with them sometimes (and vice-versa), but at the end of the day everyone knows each side is just trying to do their job (it helps though that all of our servers are true professionals, as is our kitchen staff). It's alot easier to get through the day if the ENTIRE staff behaves as a single team.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I hate that foh boh battle that goes on. It seems to me that the foh are the ones who are selling my food. And I would challenge any cook to try and do the servers job. Remember this, anytime a cook screws up a dish, guess who gets the complaining and yelling about it first. The foh.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I think it displays a paucity of vocabulary to resort to swearing. I don't like it myself. And would not have it in my kitchen. If someone really messed up, I would say nothing at the time, just get whatever sorted out. Usually a look will suffice, THEY know they have messed up, and are already feeling bad. It would be a very rare circumstance I call someone 'dragon dodo scrapings from the pit of H**l' or somesuch. As for foh and boh, both should be taking care of each other. It is a vital interface.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I and while I am on the subject, emergency room is stressful too. But no-one swears. There Isn't Time to waste a word space.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

The great part about the guy asking this question:

I'm about to start a line-cook job here soon also. So this really helps me.

I've had some minor FoH/BoH experience through my program as well as experience by volunteering for various events throughout town.

To be honest, everything you folks have said is pretty much correct.

Be prepared in every way imaginable, do the extra mise en place just in case if you're worried. Don't argue with anybody (especially any of the chefs or the other cooks/employees). If somebody is trying to teach you something, shutup, put your head down, and listen very intently to every word that person has to tell you, you might learn a trick of the trade that you would've NEVER learned otherwise.

I've been lucky enough to work with people (through the events) that will FORGET more about food than I will ever hope to learn in my life.

As for the FoH/BoH relationship and language issues. Here's my two cents:

FoH/BoH: Treat them exactly as you would wish to be treated if you were in their position. If there is a problem, get it worked out and fast, but BE CURTIOUS!

Language: Bad language happens. EVERYBODY uses it, it's going to happen eventually. Kitchen is going to use it much more than FoH, but that's because you are away from customers.

Just keep your language to an absolute minimum, everybody understand that it happens, it's going to happen, and as long as you're not too excessive about it, nearly everybody is ok with that.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I tell my new hires this:
Line cooking and prepping are a game called "How well can you follow directions?" The better that you play the game, the more you are worth to me. And the better you can take directions the better you can give directions...
Good luck.


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

After working BOH a number of years, I spent a few waiting tables (fine to diner, in that order).

Regardless of which side of the house you work, it's possible to make the night miserable for the other. Example, a waiter can send in four tables at once, and spend all night suggesting only sautee items. "Got enough pans, buddy?"

On the other end, the kitchen can toss a plate under the salamander for a bit, or just fire one persons tables all at once.

Either way, the whole place suffers. Working as a chef,* I always keep it in my mind that the kitchen's job is to help the waitstaff get the best tip possible* on every table. I am the only chef that I know of that takes this approach, but I will tell you that it works like mad. It can make life in the kitchen a little harder from time to time, but if the FOH knows what the limits are, they can make the guests feel welcome and everybody wins.

I can think of a couple of restauraunts that my wife and I have been going to for years because the food is good, but more importantly we have a specific waiter that really knows how to treat us. Don't think so much of yourself in the kitchen, food is only half of why the guests come in. Food is an entertainment expense for the guests.

Granted, there are restaurants that ARE just about the food, in my experience they are holes in the wall with shabby decor and cheap meals that would blow your socks off.

As for swearing, you'd think that I had Tourettes if you ever saw me talking to my work table. Most kitchen have foul language, tasteless humor, and goings on that would constitute serious sexual harrassment lawsuits in any other industry. Imagine calling somebody the, "Typing B***H," at an office, or the "Cash B***H" at a grocery store. "Grill B***H," no problem.

My first day on the job at the first hotel I ever worked in, I had been told that the chef's nephew was a real pr**k. Apparently he'd be getting in my face and giving me a really hard time for the first six months or so. About an hour into the shift he gets real close and starts in on me for nothing in particular. When he was done, I calmly said, "Hey Rick, ever had to pick up your teeth with broken fingers?" He was quiet for a few seconds and then laughed and said, "I Liiiiike youuuu." Then we were good. Not swearing, but words I could never use at a bank.

So, IMO, Tourettes is a part of most kitchens... No big deal.
FOH people are as important as BOH, almost always. Treat them well, and let THEM buy the drinks after the shift.


----------



## chefdom (Apr 8, 2006)

The first reply was soooo dead on. This whole thread reminds me of a kitchen sometimes. These replies have gone in many directions but the first time line cook has to make sure not to get caught up in all these distractions. Most of you guys made real good points and I'm a believer that well placed fit of anger or the f-bomb can have a real strong effect but not when over used. The only advice I can add to the already great input is that remember your goal (short term and then long term). If somebody next to you doesn't always pull their weight, you keep working full speed, run them over. Never let other people or things pull you down. It is the chef's job to fix those problems and sometimes you might think he doesn't see what's going on but if he's sharp then he'll take care of it. Never get caught up in what other people are making compared to you. Jealousy can be the biggest downfall of a line cooks mental being. I always preferred not to know what other cooks made when I was coming up. There will be a time when you can name your price but not before you struggle. fight, learn and respect your craft. Good luck and if you stay true to these things I know you will do great.


----------



## eponodyne (May 30, 2006)

Hey, all; first-time poster here.

I'd like to say that it took me far longer than it should have that cooking on a line wasn't about learning technique or exercising ego. Successful cooking on a line, IMHO, is maybe 20% heating and plating, and 80% KEEPING YOUR HEAD TOGETHER. Always know where you are in the chain of orders, what just went out, and how your stocks/mise situation is. IF you feel yourself starting to choke, fight it back down, take a deep breath, and pump the food out. IF you get too far in the weeds to often, you may find this situation is remedied by opportunites for employment elsewhere.

Not to say technique isn't important--obviously, it is--but when you can hold down your station 5 nights a week and have no sendbacks or miscooks, then you'll be getting somewhere.

One last thing on the FoH/BoH issue: Both sides are right; waitstaff and bartenders see line cooks as a pack of barely-housebroken savages who smell like French fries (oops, _pommes frites), _speak in an incomprehensible argot while slowly cooking their brains, and can't keep their suspenders up (so to speak); and the BoH sees FoH as a collection of whiny, flirtatious, gaping-maw-of-need, overcompensated prima donnas.

A possible solution: The last place I cooked at, two years ago, the waitstaff and BTs tipped out the kitchen to the tune of 18% each--and kitchen got tipped first. In return, cooks who screwed up an order would pay $1 per screwup; and if it was bad enough that the server got stiffed, the cooks picked up a 30%-of-tab tip. Took a while to get the system running smoothly but everybody made more money in the long run, and there were a lot fewer problems. If I can get my **** restaurant venture launched and floating, I'm going to try to implement the same policy there.

Good luck. It's a rewarding trade.


----------



## concise85 (May 30, 2006)

get in there put your head down shut the f*$# up and get on with it and do as asked and if the chef says big push you giv it all you have until your completely shagged.:lips:


----------



## jaundiego (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, hey, concise85...watch your language, man! Some dude just got banned for that kind of talk. But I do agree, keep your head down amigo and do what chef says and you may be there long enough to learn well from your first opportunity. 

-Jaun


----------

